# [What was wrong] Router? I barely know her!



## Piratecat (Dec 2, 2002)

After much fussing with the server, we rebooted both routers and both - err - some-other-pieces-of-hardware, and we're back in business.  Hooray!


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 2, 2002)

Yay!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

Yay!

*Yay!*

*Yay!*

Hmm . . .maybe I wasn't clear enough . . .

*YAY!!!*


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2002)

I see your "Yay"s and raise you by one "Yahoo!".


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

Eh . . . I was never any good at poker.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 2, 2002)

Well what ever you guys did to whomever I just have one thing to say...*THANK YOU*, I can post again!!!!!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 2, 2002)

Super excellent!


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

Dude, Sweet!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *After much fussing with the server, we rebooted both routers and both - err - some-other-pieces-of-hardware, and we're back in business.  Hooray! *




It's good to know we have such knowledgible people to fix thiese problems.


----------



## Telgian (Dec 2, 2002)

_"It's good to know we have such knowledgible people to fix thiese problems."_ -- Crothian

LOL!

Glad that things are back to 'normal'.


----------



## Krug (Dec 2, 2002)

Reboots; gets rid of the tech-gremlins right away!


----------



## Blacksway (Dec 2, 2002)

I told them it was a networky thing! Yay me!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 2, 2002)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 2, 2002)

Huzzah! The boards return to their un-life and all is well in the world!

Cheers


----------



## Horacio (Dec 2, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I see your "Yay"s and raise you by one "Yahoo!".  *




I see his "Yay"s, and your "Yahoo!" and add a "Hurrah!"


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I see his "Yay"s, and your "Yahoo!" and add a "Hurrah!" *




I take your Hurrah, cross breed it with a sleeping man, and raise you a "Huzzah!"


----------



## Horacio (Dec 2, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I take your Hurrah, cross breed it with a sleeping man, and raise you a "Huzzah!" *




You're always better at poker than me...


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

Only cause the net hides my complete absence of a poker face  

And for the sake of it, I'll throw in a "Hoopy"


----------



## Horacio (Dec 2, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Only cause the net hides my complete absence of a poker face
> 
> *




Or because you're a *Poker*wink...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 2, 2002)

I'll give it a Ric Flair, thanks.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Henry (Dec 2, 2002)

I think a simple elitist "w00t" works best.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 3, 2002)

What a relief!  I was going through withdrawal.

Thanks for fixing the problem, P-Kitty.


----------



## The It's Man (Dec 3, 2002)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

